# free contiboard



## David Cross (Jan 22, 2008)

hey all, i went to B&Q today only to be told that they now only stock the white cotiboard......so i went to ikea to see if i could pick anything up in the bargain area - there were a few 8ft wardrobes and i was going to get one of those for £24 but then i seen a wardrobe that was dismantled and they were giving the wood away for free, so i grabbed the lot - start building tomorrow


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

lucky you!


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Lucky you!

I thought you were giving away free contiboard... I got all excited!


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

IKEA's bargin corner is great I picked myself up a bookcase for £25 it will be turned into three vivs.

see 'Cheap Stack =)'


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

you lucky :censor: :lol2:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol i thought he was offering as well!!

Marina


----------



## Shadow_Eyed (Dec 24, 2007)

Thats well good, have to keep an eye out there! :no1:


----------



## zukomonitor (Nov 11, 2007)

got all excited too!!! ill have a look in that bargain corner myself!


----------



## jo-snake (Aug 29, 2008)

I'll be looking at everyone on the bargain corner now wondering if they are from this forum, great idea though I am currently searching for a lot of sheets of wood and it is expensive.


----------

